# Smoking Brats & Italian-Sausage



## coloradosmoker (Apr 16, 2011)

Tomorrow I'm going to smoke Brats & Italian Sausage-I was told by you guys that with smoking brats-to use apple & hickory chips would you use the same if I put Italian Sausage in the smoker too.-I have a Kenmore smoker---made be-Brinkmann-Electric-smoker

Vertical--up-right--smoker with water pan--later---Ken-


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Either wood or both will be great with those brats or Italian sausages.  Pork will hold up to any woodsmoke you throw at it.  It's the only meat that does, IMHO.  Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree & don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## boykjo (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## fife (Apr 17, 2011)

Would have liked to have see the end results


----------

